# Resourcenklasse



## Sogomn (22. Okt 2014)

Ist es schlechter Stil, wenn ich eine Klasse für Resourcen habe, die nur Konstanten enthält? Mir fällt kein anderer Weg ein, Resourcen nicht mehrmals laden zu müssen. Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Okt 2014)

Du könntest es durch dependency Injektion umgehen.


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Okt 2014)

Ich würde prinzipell bei einer Klassen mit Konstanten bleiben und diese statisch importieren:


```
import static Ressource.CAT;
import static Ressource.getImage;

public class MyApp {
  public void draw() {
    draw(getImage(CAT));
  }
}
```

Wie ich die Klasse Ressource gestalten würde hängt stark von den Anforderungen an.


----------



## Sogomn (22. Okt 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest es durch dependency Injektion umgehen.


Sieht mir irgendwie ein bisschen kompliziert aus. Ich werd' mich aber auf jeden Fall mal damit befassen, danke.

@Ruzmanz:
So in etwa habe ich das bis jetzt auch geregelt. Ich dachte bloß, dass ich irgendwelche Conventions breche.


----------

